# Amazon Abyss



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

I caught a fantastic show last night on the Discovery Channel called _Amazon Abyss_: http://shopping.discovery.com/store...storeId=10000&productId=58866&catalogId=10000

The crux behind the show is that a team of researchers is trying to see if there is life in one of the deepest areas of the Rio ***** (over 300 ft. in depth)...but throughout the show they go into smaller streams, forest pools, etc. and shoot footage and collect fish, looking for new species. There is some SUPERB footage of many species of fish in the wild (cardinals, angels, catfish, snakeheads, etc.) and great shots of true Amazonian underwater habitat. Anyway, I thought I would pass it along for those interested...


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

cool show, I saw it


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

skylsdale said:


> I caught a fantastic show last night on the Discovery Channel called _Amazon Abyss_: http://shopping.discovery.com/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?endecaSID=10A80574EA68&langId=-1&storeId=10000&productId=58866&catalogId=10000
> 
> The crux behind the show is that a team of researchers is trying to see if there is life in one of the deepest areas of the Rio ***** (over 300 ft. in depth)...but throughout the show they go into smaller streams, forest pools, etc. and shoot footage and collect fish, looking for new species. There is some SUPERB footage of many species of fish in the wild (cardinals, angels, catfish, snakeheads, etc.) and great shots of true Amazonian underwater habitat. Anyway, I thought I would pass it along for those interested...


Snakeheads in the Amazon, eh? They're an asian/african fish.


----------



## accidentaldog (Aug 10, 2005)

It will be airing again on Saturday April 22 @ 11:00 AM for those that are interested. Discovery Link


----------



## infrared (May 1, 2005)

I caught this show last september/october (i think..) when it first aired. I agree - it was pretty much aquarium fish 101 for me. All kinds of cool stuff - wild angelfish, stingrays, wood eating pleco's/panaques, cardinals, geophagus. I thoroughly enjoyed this. I think you can buy the dvd from the discovery channel website.

..P


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I wish the discovery channel/animal planet/national geographic channel would do more shows on fish. Freshwater, saltwater, I don't care. I can only watch so many shows on animals of the African Savannah before I lose interest.


----------

